

LawPivot: Crowdsourced, Confidential Legal Advice for Startups - benwerd
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/02/lawpivot-crowdsourced-confiden.php

======
KMinshew1
Really interesting concept -- I'm going to look into it for my start-up.
Thanks!

